# Prop for a Honda BF75L



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

IBoats should have the proper prop for the motor also. Not sure of the splines but somewhere in the 8-9 pitch should be about right. No need to really go overboard with the price, just stick to the simple aluminum. On a motor that size, you will not really benefit from using stainless, different pitch, cupping etc..


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The selection of props for that motor is extremely limited ...If your existing prop is OK leave well enough alone ...

a stingray Jr. can be helpful ...You have a nice reliable motor ...


only one prop available 7 pitch ... 9 pitch is too big ...

http://boatpropellers.iboats.com/Honda/7.5_HP_%281978-1987%29_7.00-Pitch_Propellers/196/?cart_id=093265720


----------

